# Internet-Explorer zeigt Online-Banking nicht an! Modem-Verbindung nicht i. o.?



## StanleyK (2. April 2004)

Guten Morgen!
Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende! Habe mir wg. Studium einen Laptop zugelegt (Zimmer am Studienort). Jetzt wollte ich unter http://www.rb-ronshausen-marksuhl.de wie immer mein Internetbanking durchführen. Beim Klick auf den Internetbanking-Link erscheint dann folgende Seite: Link zurück zur Homepage, darunter das Bild vom Internet-Banking-Link und dann steht da "Keine Dokumente gefunden". Normalerweise sollte da ein Fenster zum Konto-Login erscheinen.
An meinem Desktop-PC, der allerdings z. H. steht, funktionierte immer alles einwandfrei. Die Seite funktioniert auch. Habe am Laptop die neuesten Sicherheitsupdates drauf. Die Interneteinstellungen stimmen auch.
Wer hat eine Idee? Komme nämlich erst Samstag Nachmittag nach Hause und muß dringend was überweisen.
Noch was: Bis ich DSL habe, gehe ich über Modem ins Netz. Die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit beträgt allerdings nur 45,2 kbit/s anstatt den üblichen 56. Das Modem hängt an der N-Buchse der Telefondose, in die für Telefon bestimmte F-Buchse passt das beiliegende Kabel nicht. 
Gruss!


----------



## Tim C. (2. April 2004)

Der Klick auf das Internetbanking versucht eine SSL Verbindung auf  Port 443 zu öffnen. Kann es sein, dass du von deinem Laptop aus mit einem eingeschränkten (Uni-Zugang?) Internetzugang arbeitest? Kann es sein, dass deine Browsereinstellungen auf dem Laptop kein SSL erlauben?

Dass das Modem nur in die N und nicht in die F Buchse passt ist ja so gedacht und deshalb kein Problem .


----------



## Pardon_Me (2. April 2004)

Hallo,

eine Möglichkeit wäre auch, dass deine Verschlüsselungsstärke nicht passt...schau mal bei Info nach...das steht die Verschlüsselungsstärke...die müsste 128 Bit sein (ich denk mal, dass das Standard ist, bei Online-Banking) wenn das nicht der Fall ist, könnte es daran liegen...


----------



## StanleyK (2. April 2004)

Der Internet-Zugang ist vom meinem Zimmer aus, mein ganz normaler Provider. Gehe nicht über den Uni-Server online. Alle Einstellungen im IE sind wie am Desktop zu Hause. SSL aktiviert. Verschlüsselungsstärke auch ok. Alle anderen Seiten funktionieren. 
Muss jetzt weg, bis heute Abend!
Gruss und danke für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## StanleyK (2. April 2004)

Das haut einfach nicht hin. Habe alle Einstellungen schon zig mal überprüft 
und geändert, die Firewall deaktiviert usw. Habe auf dem Laptop auch nicht viel installiert außer Norton Anti-Virus, Works, Nero und noch so ein paar kleinere Sachen. Außer Norton ist bei mir am Desktop PC auch alles gleich installiert bzw. sind dort noch mehrere Programme drauf. Und da funktioniert alles. Weiß denn keiner Rat?
Gruss!


----------



## StanleyK (4. April 2004)

*Jetzt gehts!*

So. Jetzt hab ich das Problem beseitigt. 
Beim Vergleich der erweiterten Einstellungen im IE Desktop/Laptop ist mir das Fehlen der Microsoft VM aufgefallen. Und das war der Knackpunkt. Hab zum Glück eine Download-Site gefunden.
Microsoft hat die VM ja einfach so raus genommen aus den neueren XPs. Und bietet das auch nicht mehr zum Download an. 
Ist echt eine Sauerei. 
Wie soll denn ein absoluter Laie auf diesen Fehler kommen? Was machen denn die dann?
Gruss!


----------

